# 5 x 8 Trailer Recommendations



## New Fire Guy (Jan 2, 2012)

On the market for a 5 x 8 trailer to haul wood, mulch, stone, top soil...  I am thinking a solid sided trailer with a wood floor may be best for my needs.  Would want something rated at 3,000 lbs.  I am in northwest CT.  Any recommendations for both the trailer and a dealer?

Happy New Years!


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 2, 2012)

Most new 4x8's that I've seen are light-duty and seldom carry a 3000# GVWR.  You'd have an easier time looking for a 5x10 with a 3000# GVWR.


----------



## lukem (Jan 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Most new 4x8's that I've seen are light-duty and seldom carry a 3000# GVWR.  You'd have an easier time looking for a 5x10 with a 3000# GVWR.



+1

Most 4x8 are rated around 1500 lbs.  What will you be pulling it with?  I have a 4x8 and despise pulling it with my full size truck because it is too narrow and i have a hard time seeing it in my mirrors.  It makes backing up really hard.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 2, 2012)

Look in the back of the trader magazines you get free at grocery stores. They will have a lot plus it will show where the dealers are at to find the best deals. Stone and topsoil get heavy fast. I've seen 5x7 5000gvw dump trailers for $3000. Last year I used my neighbors 5x7 to put a trail in the woods for my cousin. Hooked it to the back of the tractor and with the controller in my hand I was able to dump as I was driving slow and spread it out on the trail. It did leave some humps and piles but it was easy enough to spread out. Quite a handy trailer. 

Billy


----------



## sgt7546 (Jan 2, 2012)

lukem said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1   I drag a 32 foot travel trailer around all summer long and can back it into anyplace I like.  I put the 5x8 on and it looks like a circus act trying to back it into tight places.  In a full size truck you simply can't see that small of a trailer.


----------



## New Fire Guy (Jan 2, 2012)

I would be pulling the trailer with a '04 Tacoma, so trying to stay small but looking for heavy duty.  Need to compare more closely, but have found trailers that appear to meet my specs from Big Tex, Carry On and DTS.  Any comments on these brands?


----------



## CTguy9230 (Jan 2, 2012)

take a ride down RT 4 ..the gas staion just before the mini golf place sells small trailers
like your looking for....also check out Agway in Torrington, i know they used to sell them as well


as for the backing up part....anytime what your towing with is longer then
what your towing, it'll give you a hard time


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 2, 2012)

How often are you planning to use it?   

None of the things you mentioned doing with the trailer are particularly nice to the trailer.  You may be happier beating the snot out of a Uhaul trailer that you get for $20-40/day.   That way there is no maintenance, registration, storage of said trailer, etc.


----------



## New Fire Guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Limestone, I will be using it quite a bit (at least for 2-3 years while I get the yard in shape), I think enough to justify the purchase.  Also, I want to be able to hook it up and go at a moments notice when a scrounge opportunity arises.  Spending some time on-line today.  In addition to the manufactures already listed, have also come across Diamond C and PJ Trailers.  Diamond C has a 3 year warranty, which is 2 years longer than most...


----------



## JustWood (Jan 2, 2012)

After shopping for over 6 months I ended up with one from these guys.  http://www.toolshedofamerica.com/Trailers/landscape/Landscapetrailers.htm
This is prolly the best built trailer for the money anywhere. It was actually cheaper than any other trailer the same size that I looked at but built alot heavier. After using it for 2 years my only regret is I wood have got the 5x10 or 6x10.
I dont scrounge but I move alot of small equipment and other stuff that gets loaded with a hand cart . Mine is a 5'x8' - 3500 GVW and I pull it with a V6  S10.
My second choice wood have been a Big Tex or Kauffman trailer.
If your'e going to be hauling any kind of weight I wood recomend an A-frame tougue instead of single tube tongue.


----------



## maxed_out (Jan 2, 2012)

+1 on lees reply, 5x10 or 6x10. I frequently drive by toolshed of america, here in pa on a saturday mornings and they are packedwith folks picking up their new toys so they must be doing something right.


----------



## New Fire Guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Lee, it looks like Tool Sheds sells NNT and Belmont brand trailers.  Did you go with one of these manufacturers or different?


----------



## JustWood (Jan 2, 2012)

New Fire Guy said:
			
		

> Lee, it looks like Tool Sheds sells NNT and Belmont brand trailers.  Did you go with one of these manufacturers or different?


NNT


----------



## Shari (Jan 2, 2012)

When I was looking for a larger trailer I was considering this manufacturer:  http://www.bnmtrailersalesinc.com/utility-trailers/utility-trailers.shtml

They are based in Michigan but also have a retail nextwork.

I ended up thinking I'd have a slight problem storing a 5' wide trailer so I ended up with a 4x8, with 3000# axle, full 2" oak floor boards, 14" trailer rated tires with a A-frame tongue and a mesh 4's tall (long) ramp.  Works great for my needs.  Side are open angle iron -  I added fence sides as I didn't have the need for solid sides. 







I tow with a small SUV with a 6000# rated Reese hitch.  Figuring green Shagbark Hickory runs around 4000#/cord and I can haul 1/2 cord (2x4x8) I'm running around 2500# (including trailer weight) so my ratings are good to go.


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Jan 2, 2012)

If your truck had the 5VZ-FE engine and tow package you can tow up to 6k lbs.  If you don't have both, you're limited to 3500 lbs.  I'd get the largest capacity (weight wise) that your truck can handle.  If you can order haul a full yard of stone, stone dust or topsoil (weighing up to 2800 lbs per yard) it tends to make life easier.  Otherwise, you'll have to do higher level math when figuring out how much you can haul..


----------



## New Fire Guy (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry guys.  I just realized my original post sought feedback on a 4 x 8 trailer.  Must have had a short circuit of the brain.  I meant to say (type) 5 x 8.  Sorry for the confusion.  Will try to go back into the original post and make the correction.


----------



## jdinspector (Jan 3, 2012)

New Fire Guy said:
			
		

> I would be pulling the trailer with a '04 Tacoma, so trying to stay small but looking for heavy duty.  Need to compare more closely, but have found trailers that appear to meet my specs from Big Tex, Carry On and DTS.  Any comments on these brands?



I have the big tex (30sa) 3000# single axle. Love the big tires (15"). I have no problem backing it. With the ramp on, it's easy to see. The ramp comes off easily too. I put 2"x12" sides on it when I bought it. Very durable bed 2"x8", I think. Great trailer. Paid around $1500, I recall.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 3, 2012)

I built a trailer out of an old pop up frame it is 10 by 6 ft. Pop up frames are cheap I got it for 100 bucks it holds 2700 lbs  and pulls like a dream you just half to deck it. Just an idea !

Pete


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 3, 2012)

My 5x8 was well used when I got it but has treated me well for wood, mulch and stone.  5K axle and even that gets overloaded pretty quick with the materials you are talking about.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thread not too long ago here...

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/82909/

Here is what I wrote...

You get what you pay forâ€¦and that looks like you still have a ton of work to do for a trailer that wonâ€™t hold the weight of a half-cord.

I got my Brimar with a landscape gate for around $1200.  5 yrs later or so it has become one of my best friendsâ€¦

http://www.bri-mar.com/trailerdetail.php?modelsid=115&categorysid=6


With extended sides, she can haul almost a cordâ€¦but must drive slowly.  I usually stick to 1/2-2/3 cord


----------



## JustWood (Jan 4, 2012)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Thread not too long ago here...
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/82909/
> 
> ...



Yep, I forgot I looked at those too. They didn't have the size I was looking for. Another very good, well built choice.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 4, 2012)

inevitabLEE said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only issue with my Bri-Mar at the 5-6 yr mark is just maintenance.  i have beaten her up pretty good with wood and stone and mulch and camping and wood stoves and whatever that she needs to be sanded and painted again.  I think i am going to see what it costs to have some sort of liner put in...and maybe have some 'holders' welded in - like for my chainsaw, pole saw and other crap.  Maybe I'll just weld some supports in front of it and put a cargo box of some kind.

Just checked bearings recently too and they were fine.  Cleaned out the old grease and packed them with fresh stuff.


----------

